# Diet & hips



## Bonnie Gold (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi
Bonnie is 5 months old & last week was diagnosed with hip dysplasia. She is not over weight & has had good even weight gain from when we first got her.
Her parents have good hip scores & as far as I know so do grandparents etc. I was wondering if anyone knows of a particular healthy way of eating plan that I could adopt for Bonnie. I have thought of a raw diet only & have read a few things about it & it seems good, it also has suppliments. I would like to know whay you think or if you have any suggestion.

Thanks:wavey:


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm no expert in this though I have done quite a bit of reading over the years on this topic and have tried to keep current. If you will do a google on "hip dysplasia in dogs" or "canine hip dysplasia" you will find there is a wealth of information (many of the sites are quite up-to-date) on the subject.
However, since you are soliciting responses, I will add these comments: If little Bonnie was diagnosed soooo early, it must be considered a severe case and as such you might want to consider some surgical solutions, which from my understanding will allow your dog to live a normal life span free from debilitating lameness and the associated pain... our neighbor's Golden had just such an operation at less than a year of age and died last month at the age of 14-years without a hint of lameness up until the last 6-months or so. Some of these operations can only be successfully performed on a patient who is free from arthritis and whose bones are still growing... these requirements then preclude these operations in adult dogs (basically dogs over ~14 months of age)... so there is actually a bright side to an early diagnosis of CHD.

As far as what you can do... feed your dog a balance food that's low in calcium and total calories, this might be an adult maintenance dog food or specifically a large-breed puppy food. I would caution against anything home-made at this point only because supplementation of the wrong amounts of minerals and even vitamins could actually make things far worse... if the long-bones grow too fast it will not be able to calcify into bone quickly enough and all that soft cartilage will become further deformed under her growing weight, this will definitely exacerbate the CHD. And my own personal advice is to strengthen little Bonnie's leg muscles as much as possible... it is these muscles that will stabilize the joint, this in turn will allow less laxity in the joint and thus tend toward the development of a deeper socket (a highly desirable thing). However you must be careful of the type an amount of exercise otherwise it could do more harm than good. My suggestion is lots (like 6 or 7 times a day or even more) of little short play sessions on soft turf and swimming if you have access to water and little Bonnie is attracted to it. Do keep her off of hard surfaces for now and keep these play sessions rather short (say between 15 and 30 minutes only).

And please do some research on the surgical alternatives just so you are aware of what's possible.


----------



## Bonnie Gold (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks, yes I have been researching & lots of it. Her x-rays are being sent to the specialist who will advise us as to whether to operate soon or later. I have fed Bonnie on a low protein/calcium diet so as that she didn't grow fast & she has never been overweight. I followed the breeders advise on this. 
The vet did say that certain operations can make them as good as gold. Where I live there is only a visiting specialist who will be here in Feb but in the meantime he is looking at the x-rays. I thought until then to alter her diet, what I have been reading is something like - raw veg(processed into pulp), raw meat in the form of chicken necks/beef/marrow bones(which she has been having). She is already taking Glucosamine on vets advice. I didn't know whether to add things like kelp/alfalfa powder, ground flaxseed, vitamin C, vitamin E or Biotin. But as you say I don't really know at what dosages.
The vet advised no walks but half hour swims every day - it so happens we are building a pool in the yard & it will be ready to swim in tomorrow so she will be in there no problem at all as she loves water.
She has started on an injection treatment of once a week for 4 weeks which should last for 6 to 12 months, I can't remember the name but it puts back the fluid etc around the joints.
I have done so much reading over the last few days & have learnt a lot.
Thank you so much for you advice it's nice to know other peoples opinions & access knowledge.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I cannot advise you on the food, but I did want to tell you how sorry I am that you and Bonnie are having to go through this. The bright side is that it is treatable! We look forward to hearing about the treatment and your experience. It could be a big help to someone else. Keep us posted.


----------



## Bonnie Gold (Dec 19, 2006)

It's so confusing as to what to do. I visited the vet yesterday & the specialist has said she is quite bad & needs an operation almost immediately. The specialist has only seen her x-rays & not Bonnie as he is in another city (specialists only visit here every 6 mths). He said he 1st wants to see Bonnie before he has his next visit here in Feb. He wants to decide which operation would be best. I really don't think Bonnie is so bad that she needs an emergency operation. Yes she walks funny but she is walking & playing & isn't crying or anything like that. For this to happen means a plane trip & several thousand dollars. She is responding quite well to treatment so far, so I really don't see the need of an emergency operation or at the least wait until Feb when the specialist comes here. Today I'm taking her for a second opinion to another vet. Wish me luck


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

"Luck, luck, luck, luck, luck..."<--- That's me, wishing you luck.  Hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Bonnie Gold (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the luck
Do you have any thoughts or experience on all this HD stuff?????


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't have any thought's or experience with HD. I have lot's of experience with congenital heart problems though...not that that helps you at all.  That being said I don't think that doing surgery now verses in feb. would make much of a difference. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Bonnie Gold said:


> It's so confusing as to what to do. I visited the vet yesterday & the specialist has said she is quite bad & needs an operation almost immediately. The specialist has only seen her x-rays & not Bonnie as he is in another city (specialists only visit here every 6 mths). He said he 1st wants to see Bonnie before he has his next visit here in Feb. He wants to decide which operation would be best. I really don't think Bonnie is so bad that she needs an emergency operation. Yes she walks funny but she is walking & playing & isn't crying or anything like that. For this to happen means a plane trip & several thousand dollars. She is responding quite well to treatment so far, so I really don't see the need of an emergency operation or at the least wait until Feb when the specialist comes here. Today I'm taking her for a second opinion to another vet. Wish me luck


The urgency may be related to trying to have the surgery done while she's so young and before her body develops any further -- and maybe to prevent further malformation??? That's a question you should ask the vets!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Bonnie Gold said:


> It's so confusing as to what to do. I visited the vet yesterday & the specialist has said she is quite bad & needs an operation almost immediately. The specialist has only seen her x-rays & not Bonnie as he is in another city (specialists only visit here every 6 mths). He said he 1st wants to see Bonnie before he has his next visit here in Feb. He wants to decide which operation would be best. I really don't think Bonnie is so bad that she needs an emergency operation. Yes she walks funny but she is walking & playing & isn't crying or anything like that. For this to happen means a plane trip & several thousand dollars. She is responding quite well to treatment so far, so I really don't see the need of an emergency operation or at the least wait until Feb when the specialist comes here. Today I'm taking her for a second opinion to another vet. Wish me luck


Getting a second opinion is a really good idea! You must live in a very remote place... where a veterinary surgeon can only come out once every few months and you must fly out for a standard operation (either there are no roads between you and there or the distance must really be vast). However, unless your vet and this specialist are a 'confidence' team (which I highly doubt) your Bonnie's case of CHD is going to be very severe... most pups aren't diagnosed until 10-months or older. CHD is a condition that will continue to develop as the pup grows... so though she may be in no pain now, that may not be the case in a little while... also, she may be compensating in her movements and that may possibly lead to further orthopedic problems as she continues to grow. I don't know enough about how severe this disease can get and what the long-term ramifications might be on skeletal structure... however, I'm sure the 'specialist' has some idea. A second opinion is a very good place to start but I would also want to talk to that specialist (by phone) and I would not let him hang up until you completely understand the whole situation... you've got to know exactly what you are facing before you can begin planning on what to do next.

I will not attempt to second guess anything you decide. These are tough decisions... and I understand that finances do play a part in what we can and cannot do sometimes. The first thing you need to understand are what all your options are and the total costs associated with each of these choices. Begin asking the questions now and don't stop until you feel you fully understand the situation... and please keep everyone on the forum current on any new developments... you just never know when or where someone will show up with some answers you can use.


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

I have to agree with monomer on the adult dog food. Often puppy food makes the larger breed dogs grow too quickly which can lead to their bones not developing properly. 

Vinny had a bout with Panosteitis as a pup around 4 months of age. (essentially, that's puppy growing pains) which could indicate that he's growing too fast, and a warning sign that his rapid growth may lead into more serious problems. Our vet told us to switch him over to adult dog food at that time and he's been on it ever since. He continued a normal growth and topped off around 70 lbs, so i don't think it affected his overall growth, just slowed him down so he didn't end up with further issues.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I agree if surgical intervention is an option then look into it. I personally think all dogs should eat natural foods (and all people!). It just makes sense. The more processed food, the less valuable it is to the body. In the case if dysplastic dogs, I do think it can help- but I think it can help all dogs.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

We hope Bonnie pulls through this without too much trouble--sounds like others have been through this trial before--with some pretty good results.

Several of you mentioned Glucosamine in your kids' diets. What is the consensus about using Gluc. as a preventative measure? Our kids are each about 6 1/2 years old. We've already put in a doggie stairs next to the bed (our bed sits kinda high off the floor) to help lessen the potential of joint injuries when the kids try to 'jump' off the bed. 

Is anyone giving their healthy Goldens Gluc? If so, in what dosages? Our kids run around 70 pounds.

Scott J.


----------



## Bonnie Gold (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi
The dosage I give Bonnie is 10 grams (1 tablespoon) of the powder mixed in with her night meal. What I'm using is called MSM Joint Formula. It has Glugosamine & Chondroitin. The vet said a mix of 500mg of Glucosamine & 400mg of Chondroitin which is what I was able to get from a human health food store. Hope this helps


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhh--so it comes in powder, too? We have the tablets for us (old geezers that we are.... I'll have to look for that. 

Thanks, BonnieGold

Scott J.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I am worrying about my pup also. He is healthy so far at 6 months. But we didn't do our homework and we have no record of his parents hips. We got only a 6 month guarentee on his hips and now after reading up on this I realized we went about this the wrong way. But I am taking lots of precautions by keeping his weight down, etc. But he is 100% part of the family now so whatever happens we will deal with. I wouldn't trade him for anything....


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

i hope things work out well for bonnie keep us updated on her progress!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear that. How did you find out? Is she in pain? Did they do an xray?

I ask because my Bentley who is 10 months old next week has also been diagnosed with HD. He is not experiencing any pain or stiffness, just a popping of the hip joint. I have started him on Glucosamine and Choindritin (sp) supplements as well as changing his food to a supplement enriched food for joint health.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We use the glucosamine, chondroitin, MSM as a preventative for our crew. They receive, as adults, 750 mg glucosamine, 375 mg of both the chondroitin and MSM. I use the Run Free from the wholistic pet as it's a powder and dosage can be easily adjusted. ( Our dosage is considered a half dose for a dog weighing 70 lbs) They also have a great all round supplement ( all food based) with or without the joint component.
Also, large doses of fish oil high in EPA,DHA are known for helping joint issues.
Good luck with your pup. I definitely would get a second opinion for something found so early. Please keep us posted.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I just wanted to say I am sorry that you are going thru this with Bonnie. I think that everyone has given you good advice and do recommend a second opinion. 
Dogs dont cry over pain as easily as people do so it might bother her more than you think. When my pup went thru stomach surgery he never cried even though he had an incision almost the whole length of his stomach. 
Good luck. There are several people here that have been through this and can give you good advice.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Uh, this thread is about a year old... just in case no one noticed...
However updates would be nice...


----------

